# Internet über Root Server



## webguru2009 (14. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich ziehe bald in einen Ort wo nur maximal 6000er Leitung verfügbar ist. Jetzt ist meine Frage ob es Technisch irgendwie möglich ist, über meine Root Server zu Surfen? So dass Quasi der Server als Router umfunktioniert wird, damit ich schneller ins Netz komme und die Bandbreite des Servers nutze? 

Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit sämtliche Zusatz Hardware in meinen Server einzubauen wenn nötig, da es ein Colocation Server ist.

Beste Grüße
Webguru


----------



## sheel (14. August 2011)

Hi

Du hast also bei irgendeiner Firma einen Server gemietet?
Dann lautet die Antwort leider nein.

Die Strecke vom Server bis zu deinem Computer bleibt auf 6000, egal was der Server mit anderen Clients schafft.

Gruß


----------



## webguru2009 (14. August 2011)

Der Server ist meiner Firma  

Es geht gar nichts?


----------



## sheel (14. August 2011)

Der Server ist deine Firma? :suspekt:

Wo ist deine Firma, wo ist der Server, und wo bist du?
Wer bekommt jetzt "nur" 6000er?


----------



## webguru2009 (14. August 2011)

Ich bekomme 6000 und meine firma hat server in falkenstein bei hetzner. Ich möchte aber gerne die bandbreite des servers nutzen.


----------



## sheel (14. August 2011)

Dann gilt die Antowrt weiterhin.

Entweder du machst dir dein eigenes Kabel von Falkenstein bis zu deiner Wohnung/Haus, oder es geht nicht.


----------

